# GCSE's



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am wondering whether any of you could inform me on what sort of grades in what subjects I need to stand me in good stead for a life on the sea as my ambition is to become a captain in the Merchant Navy. I am currently undergoing a lot of prep for my exams which take place from the 7th June. So any advice would be great.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

You may find this to be of use...............

http://www.sstg.org/


----------



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats great thanks. I now know what I need to aim for and at the minute I am on track.

Thanks


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Welcome Rob........

Concentrate on the Maths!!!!..........much is forgiven if your maths is of a high quality.

best regards and good wishes for your future at sea.

S2182


----------



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh I am. Currently I am working at a B in Maths but I have still got another three exams over the next year to help me boost that up to an A or even better an A*.

Thanks for the wishes it does give me a lot more confidence as sometimes I do think is it worth it because I probably can't do it. But I think that is down to my location and that I never have anyone to talk to about a career at sea.

Once again Thanks very much.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

the very best of luck to you vic i am sure i am speaking for all members(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The maths textbook which i introduced when i began teaching the subject............

http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAnd...oductId=9780333665084&shop=10004&type=Froogle

Very good for explaining from basics to advanced in smooth progressive steps.........
Just a suggesion in case you hit a problem area.


----------



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks. Will consider buying that if I hit any trouble. My school have supplied all of my year with CGP GCSE Higher Tier books so this one may come in handy if the CGP explanation is too complicated.

Thank you for taking the time out to find material like this for me. Shows that there are still pleasant, helpful people out there. Thanks very much.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

You are very welcome Rob.


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

Regarding the maths, one tip i was taught which when you think of it is obvious, but after the question has been answered, place the answer into the question and if it fits, you've done a good job. 

Also, do your calculations line by line, even if it's simple. if you make a mistake and the answer is wrong, you can then easily backtrack to find where he error was made.


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

hsc viking said:


> Hi everyone, I am wondering whether any of you could inform me on what sort of grades in what subjects I need to stand me in good stead for a life on the sea as my ambition is to become a captain in the Merchant Navy. I am currently undergoing a lot of prep for my exams which take place from the 7th June. So any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Hi Rob

You don't need anything too high really. The maths for the deck side is pretty easy. I got a B in maths and found it nothing too taxing at all. If you can do trigonometry you'll be fine.

Someone's already posted you the link for SSTG. Personally, they're one of the better companies for a cadetship.

If you want any more info feel free to PM or email me.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

hsc viking said:


> Oh I am. Currently I am working at a B in Maths but I have still got another three exams over the next year to help me boost that up to an A or even better an A*.
> 
> Thanks for the wishes it does give me a lot more confidence as sometimes I do think is it worth it because I probably can't do it. But I think that is down to my location and that I never have anyone to talk to about a career at sea.
> 
> Once again Thanks very much.


5 GCSEs with Bs in maths and physics,should see you ok.
my grandson has actually gone on to 6th form college tp get a levels,he tells me it will be easier for him,but cant get my brains around the new fangled system second mates mates,and masters is what i understand ,but i have managed to chat up a few 3/0s and2/os on P& o and they all went in with the GCSEs and leading a life of riley ,so go for it and enjoy.

jim


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

hsc viking said:


> Hi everyone, I am wondering whether any of you could inform me on what sort of grades in what subjects I need to stand me in good stead for a life on the sea as my ambition is to become a captain in the Merchant Navy. I am currently undergoing a lot of prep for my exams which take place from the 7th June. So any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Rob,

This is a somewhat lighthearted response to your serious enquiry.

Your post helped me recall attending a Seminar in London sometime in the early 1990's.
As Speakers finished their presentations questions requested from the floor required the questioner to introduce him/herself. Those that did invariably added their qualifications, until the following:-

After one of the speakers a strong north country voice from the back of the auditorium called out:-

"Captain Rod Brown, Managing Director of Shell Tankers UK, No GCSE's !"

Best of luck with your studies,

Chris Allport


----------



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the support. I have got my exams starting on Monday. I will let you know when I have got my results. 

Worried! lol

Thanks


----------



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for all of your support and now I am going to ask another question.

What As/A levels should I take in College? I can take up to 5 As/A levels and would like to know which ones are best as good advice is hard to get in land locked towns.

Thanks


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

From a career point of view it is relatively unimportant, however, to make life a little easier when you are studying for your professional qualifications and in your future career I would suggest Maths, Physics, Economics and a modern language - Cantonese or Spanish would be good.

Having said that, ask yourself what you would do if you didn't go to sea, or had to leave the sea early in your career and choose the A levels to match that - giving yourself a second string to your bow.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

If thinking of tankers, of any type, think Chemistry as well.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

hsc viking,
Very best of luck. Going to sea is a great career move! One of the very few jobs where you still need to be an 'all rounder' The real training comes from actually going to sea and trying to learn the real skills......... Try and pick a company that has a variety of vessel types and one which employes good quality people.......Im sure you will get lots of advice on that subject on this site.


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

hsc viking said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all of your support and now I am going to ask another question.
> 
> What As/A levels should I take in College? I can take up to 5 As/A levels and would like to know which ones are best as good advice is hard to get in land locked towns.
> 
> Thanks


I would have thought Maths, Physics and English would be a good balance, also check out the Merchant Navy Training Board on

http://www.mntb.org.uk/

Also have a look at the Honourable Company of Master Mariners web site at:
http://www.hcmm.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=53

They may be able to offer some advice

Good luck


----------



## Joe C (Aug 8, 2009)

I recently spent a week on the Saga Pearl (thats a giveaway isn't it )
The cadet who conducted us around the bridge was a twenty year old university student who was on a three year course on ship management I believe.
t was a sandwich course of some kind involving study and practical work.
She certainly knew her way about the bridge and shadowed the bosun to learn the practical work.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

A lot of 'University students' are now taking the plunge into a career at sea...... plenty of ladies also now see this as an excellent career. Having been involved in training at sea with young people of all shapes and sizes I would say that all this is fantastic! with one proviso .......... At the end of the day this is a 'practical job' A problem(it seems)for many young people as they often arrive with little practical ability and modern attitude to 'hands on stuff' is often perceived as unimportant. Luckily for us then, that so many younger folk are so keen and enthusiastic that this problem is soon resolved. Yes we are still able to 'put them right' and show them the real joy of having the multiple skills of one of very last remaining jobs that will never be 'specialist'


----------

